# K&S Custom Tanaka Blue 2 Damascus 240mm now available



## pkjames (Aug 13, 2015)

Tanaka Blue 2 Damascus Gyuto 240mm

Similar to the Ginsan line launched a few days ago (see it here) I am gradually launching the Blue 2 damascus line and the first is the popular 240mm Gyuto. 







The Ginsans are very popular with the 5x 240s gone in one day, so I have doubled up this time, please grab yours while they are available. I will add the rest of the models soon.

I happen to have a stock Tanaka this time so I have done some simple comparison 














You can buy the knife here:
Tanaka Blue 2 Damascus Gyuto 240mm


----------



## rick_english (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice. I really like the red spacer between handle and ferrule.


----------



## berko (Aug 13, 2015)

the profile looks different from the one i bought from metalmaster, which is another positive thing to me.


----------



## KCMande (Aug 13, 2015)

Just ordered one. Excited for my first Tanaka.


----------



## 420layersofdank (Aug 13, 2015)

Waiting on my 240 ginsanko . Really want to pull the trigger on a blue 2. I'm pretty sure it's the same grind ?


----------



## Talim (Aug 13, 2015)

Any plans to carry the single bevels?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 13, 2015)

420layersofdank said:


> Waiting on my 240 ginsanko . Really want to pull the trigger on a blue 2. I'm pretty sure it's the same grind ?



Not even close. The ginsanko is a wide bevel with a distinct transition between the bevel and the flat part of the blade; the damascus is a smooth convex grind.

But they both have decent food release, and are very good knives for the price.


----------



## pkjames (Aug 13, 2015)

rick_english said:


> Nice. I really like the red spacer between handle and ferrule.



Thanks, wasn't stating there is a spacer because they were decided to be included into the production handles half way, so all the 270 handles missed out :\


----------



## pkjames (Aug 13, 2015)

Talim said:


> Any plans to carry the single bevels?



They will gradually become a full line. Tanaka isn't the fastest in terms of production. I haven't seen a 240 R2 gyuto for a year now ....


----------



## 420layersofdank (Aug 13, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Not even close. The ginsanko is a wide bevel with a distinct transition between the bevel and the flat part of the blade; the damascus is a smooth convex grind.
> 
> But they both have decent food release, and are very good knives for the price.



Question. Might be off topic but from what I understand, a wide bevel knife should be sharpened via hamagura sharpening aka clamshell bevel . Now a lot of WB knives that I've seen both new and used that may appear to be wide bevels , really are not, or at least they don't sharpen it as you would a typical WB knife. For example, the tanaka ginsanko has a pretty visible primary bevel on the edge which isn't easily visible since its usually a microbevel . Does that mean that since it has a primary bevel , it should be sharpened the standard non WB way? This has always made me curious bcuz I see people sharpen this way on WB knives and it confuses me bcuz when I got my Kochi for the first time years back, I had asked Jon many questions pertaining to WB sharpening and he said that in order to get the highest potential of the knife, WB knife needs to be sharpened accordingly. It can be really confusing sometimws bcuz what may appear to be a wide bevel may just be a finish for the knife itself for asthetics, totally having nothing to with performance. Please chime in knowledgeable ones!!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Aug 13, 2015)

Is the damascus cladding stainless?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 13, 2015)

marc4pt0 said:


> Is the damascus cladding stainless?



No, it's not.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Aug 13, 2015)

Darn it. Didn't think so


----------



## marc4pt0 (Aug 13, 2015)

I regret missing the Ginsan offering even more now.


----------



## oldcookie (Aug 13, 2015)

So many temptations, so little money....


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 15, 2015)

Weird request i plan on buying one of these tanaka blades in thé comming days but am having trouble deciding among them. Is there any chance you could take a photo of all 4 laid side by side at thé heel solely for comparing thé shape of the blade length and height differences its dificult to visualize them all.


----------



## pkjames (Aug 15, 2015)

240 ginsan is sold out so I only have 210, 270 ginsan and 240 blue 2. Would that work?


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 15, 2015)

pkjames said:


> 240 ginsan is sold out so I only have 210, 270 ginsan and 240 blue 2. Would that work?



Of course, and thank you, that would be awesome, mainly interested in the 240 and 270


----------



## pkjames (Aug 15, 2015)

Shig 240 is for reference purpose since everyone probably have a fair idea about its profile.

24 and 27



With the 21.


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 16, 2015)

How much for the Shig? :groucho:


----------



## toddnmd (Aug 16, 2015)

marc4pt0 said:


> I regret missing the Ginsan offering even more now.



Trade for your Billipp? ;-)


----------



## Lefty (Aug 16, 2015)

These are gorgeous knives. Tanakas are mean performers, and the handles and proper fit and finish set these off.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Aug 16, 2015)

Lefty said:


> These are gorgeous knives. Tanakas are mean performers, and the handles and proper fit and finish set these off.



Um, hi! 
Just saw your "name" and got all kinds of excited. Back from getting some milk?



toddnmd said:


> Trade for your Billipp? ;-)



No. Bad Todd. No!


----------



## Lefty (Aug 16, 2015)

The store was really far away. Glad I found my way back.


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 16, 2015)

Just ordered a damascus 240 pumpt to say the least  I love that new knife smell.


----------



## Asteger (Aug 18, 2015)

Received my Blue2 2 days ago. Thanks, nice blade


----------



## sharptools (Aug 24, 2015)

Noooo I was gonna get one when I got my next paycheck. Bummer.


----------



## jackslimpson (Aug 24, 2015)

Just laid out the scratch for a Blue2 240mm. The vegetables don't stand a chance ...

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 25, 2015)

Blade arrived, managed to cut myself within 30 seconds of use, safe to say we are gonna be the best of friends  thanks James she's a real beaut


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Aug 26, 2015)

Once you get cut by it it's yours


----------



## jackslimpson (Aug 27, 2015)

Am I alone in saying that l like bubinga? I mean, "Bubinga!"

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## koki (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi, will there be a 270 tanaka blue steel in the future?!


----------



## pkjames (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes, there will be a full line up, just need some patience ;p


----------



## jackslimpson (Oct 27, 2015)

My K&S Custom Tanaka Blue 2 Damascus 240mm got it's heaviest workout this weekend. I had some people up, and did almost nothing but cook. Over three days, I made a huge batch of sausage and peppers (lots of chopping), about 14 omelettes (lots of chopped onions and herbs), potato salad (large cubed potatoes), zucchini and squash (cut and prepared various ways), rib-eyes, NY strips, scalloped potatoes (lots of this slices), tacos (lots of chopped onions, peppers, tomatoes, and herbs for garnish and salsa). Everything else didn't require a knife. I'm still with the OOTB edge. It's lost a little of it's original toothiness, but still performs like a champ. And, the handle looks great. I love this thing. Thanks, K&S.

Cheers,

Jack


----------

